# Harmony remote



## MChang (Aug 21, 2019)

I have my set up being directed by a Harmony remote. Yamaha RX-A780 is the receiving being used. This unit has been in use for 9 months now and it allowed me to see the volume display on the Samsung TV when I changed the volume level. Yesterday it stopped allowing the display. Harmony still adjusted the sound via the Yamaha, but there was no on screen display when changing the sound. I reset the activity on the harmony and it did work again, but stopped again after a few hours. I have a 15ft HMDI run, but I am using an active Monoprice fiber optic HMDI.

Can't figure out what changed that it stopped the sound bar display?

Thanks.

Brian


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Check to see if any of your equipment received a software update.


----------



## MChang (Aug 21, 2019)

Roku has not been updated since October and is current, Yamaha had an update pending and I put this through and problem persists. Thanks. Brian


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MChang said:


> I have my set up being directed by a Harmony remote. Yamaha RX-A780 is the receiving being used. This unit has been in use for 9 months now and it allowed me to see the volume display on the Samsung TV when I changed the volume level. Yesterday it stopped allowing the display. Harmony still adjusted the sound via the Yamaha, but there was no on screen display when changing the sound. I reset the activity on the harmony and it did work again, but stopped again after a few hours. I have a 15ft HMDI run, but I am using an active Monoprice fiber optic HMDI.
> 
> Can't figure out what changed that it stopped the sound bar display?
> 
> ...


I have several Samsung 4K sets with soundbars and AVRs and the only time I see the volume displayed on the TV screen is when the TV speakers are turned on. I don't think you should be seeing a volume display on the set. When you go into the TV set's settings the set's speakers should not be "on" when using an AVR or a soundbar.

Rich


----------



## MChang (Aug 21, 2019)

Rich said:


> I have several Samsung 4K sets with soundbars and AVRs and the only time I see the volume displayed on the TV screen is when the TV speakers are turned on. I don't think you should be seeing a volume display on the set. When you go into the TV set's settings the set's speakers should not be "on" when using an AVR or a soundbar.
> 
> Rich


Worked fine for me for 9 months then without my changing anything stopped working. I did the firmware update on the Yamaha and it did not initially work, but has started working again. fingers crossed. Thanks Brian


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Wait you are specifically talking just about the on screen display of volume level on the Tv from the Yamaha receiver?

This has nothing at all to do with your remote. That’s a setting in the Yamaha receiver itself. You will need to go into the Yamaha settings and look for the setting. Probably labeled something like OSD or on screen display. 

Although one other thing... this only works if your running your video sources through the receiver and the receiver is connected to the tv video. 

Also any chance you turned on some video isolation setting of some sort. That can also turn off osd....


----------



## MChang (Aug 21, 2019)

inkahauts said:


> Wait you are specifically talking just about the on screen display of volume level on the Tv from the Yamaha receiver?
> 
> This has nothing at all to do with your remote. That's a setting in the Yamaha receiver itself. You will need to go into the Yamaha settings and look for the setting. Probably labeled something like OSD or on screen display.


The Yamaha is the sound volume control and we use bookshelf speakers. Working now, but I will review odd options. Thanks Brian


----------

